# Jar Cover



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

View attachment 9137


I had a great idea this morning how to use this neat old jar I got at a yard sale. I wanted to use it as a button jar, but I don't have a lid to fit it. I also got this cotton housecoat in an auction box. It had stains, but very pretty trim on it. I will take the trim and and an old elastic pony tail holder and make a big scrunchy to fit the mouth of the jar. I will also hem a square of cloth from the housecoat. I will put the cloth over the mouth of the jar and put the scrunchy on over it to hold it down and keep the cover in place. What do you think ?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I like the idea. Now I'm trying to think of things I could store in a jar with a cloth cover. Maybe chocolate LOL!! Though mabye it would work to take a couple of wide mouth jars and use them for fabric scraps - then I could save them by color . . . I think that would work.

I've got 5 - 1 gallon jars that I don't have a use for, so I could use them - won't fill them up as fast as the quart jars. Have to see if I have room for them on top of the dresser. They are out of the sun up there too, and that would look pretty neat.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I'd use them as scrap jars...I use zip bags now but I have some of those big jars! I have 2 sizes for small scraps...2" sqs and strips that are at least 6" long. The 2" get sew together for borders. The 6" strips get sewn together to make 6" squares. I just stuff the bags w/scraps and when they get full, I sew them into sqs or strips. I can add borders or make scrappy quilts pretty fast this way. A blizzard day can yield a great quilt! I think I've got about 150 6" sqs right now...it's been a snowy spring!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Great idea for using the garment, and a scunchie! That's just inspired!

I use little jars with no lids for potpourri with a pinked fabric circle fastened with ribbon with little dinglebobs tied on the ends. If it's a gift, I use a vintage hankie the same way. But that doesn't need to be undone often.

I just didn't think scrunchies would be wide enough to do the job, so I'd been using rubber bands under ribbons for those apothecary jars that have lost their lids - you've saved me from tackiness!

I stash cookie cutters in those old flat sided coffee jars, keeps them well and I can see them calling me to baking duty. Marbles, drift glass, those little polished semi-precious stones I can't help from picking up, seed packets, dog biscuits, embroidery floss, little soaps, crystals...


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh lots of good uses for jars girls! I had to wrestle myself over the housecoat. I was going to throw it out as I had NO idea how i would use it. Something just wouldn't let me put it in the trash can and now I know why. haha


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I love glass jars, too, and use them for all kinds of things. That's cute fabric. Let's see what you come up with. **


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

love this idea...great thinking!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

View attachment 9368


View attachment 9369


I made them up tonight. One is a close up of the scrunchy on top of the jar.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is so neat. I'm looking forward to doing a few myself to put in my new sewing room for holding scraps. They can sit out on top of one of the machine cabinets (on a quilted runner of course!)


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

That looks really nice. It would look nice on jars with lids too. I have a few old jars with old beat up lids.


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

The bathrobe made a sweet jar cover, especially with the rose trim.

Made a few of these with my niece, except we created a pincushion over the lid. Probably will use for extra buttons or other sewing doo-dads, though candy is a great idea. 

They looked like this, more or less...(these are NOT ours)


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks great--wonderful upcycle project!


----------

